# What is up with the new 1-727-XXX-XXXX phone number to reach pax?



## Soco (Aug 15, 2015)

Is it a toll or toll-free number?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Soco said:


> Is it a toll or loll-free number?


^^^
Phone plans still have toll calls these days?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Area code 727 is Clearwater, Florida.


----------



## Turbo (Sep 20, 2015)

My Uber number has 310; I just thought they tried to match it to your own cell number.


----------



## Soco (Aug 15, 2015)

I live and drive in Sarasota, FL which is area code 941. I have been issued a 941 number for Uber use. Passengers still contact me using that 941 number. Just recently I have been seeing this new 727 number come up whenever I try to contact my latest pax. (Yes, I'm aware the pax it reaches changes with every change in pax) Just wondering if the change was something I did, or did Uber change it without my consent. I've never called the 727 number since I can still use the old number I've been given to reach them. I also am this| |close to ordering business cards with the 941 number on it.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Uber can and will change your number at will (and not tell you.)

Mine has changed 3 times in the past year and half.

g


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

I live in the 727 area code and my Uber number starts with 727. I just figured everyone has a number in their local area.

What year are you living in where you have toll calls vs non-toll? Any number I call in the US is the same as a local call.


----------



## Hypnotist (Oct 9, 2015)

Soco said:


> I also am this| |close to ordering business cards with the 941 number on it.


Get a free Google Voice number and use that on your business cards. It will ring your cell phone when someone calls the number, and you can block callers if someone gets abusive with having your number. Many more things you can do with the number too. You keep the number for life.

google.com/voice


----------

